
Ask HN: Which hand baggage do you use? - sreenadh
I am looking to buy a new hand baggage (carry-on with wheels), but I nothing seems right.<p>Since I will be travelling by plane and currently all the flight that I will take has a limit at 7kgs for carry-on. But most of the bags I saw start weighing from 2.5 to 4.5 kgs. That seems like a huge waste. My 13&#x27; MBP is 1.5kg, along with the chargers and my kindle, about 2kgs in all.<p>So, I am looking for bag that is as light as possible and has a nice laptop pouch. I don&#x27;t want a backpack.
======
jgrahamc
I have one of these: [http://www.jump.fr/duffle-bag--6/cabin-size--
12/\--1/4461a-me...](http://www.jump.fr/duffle-bag--6/cabin-size--
12/--1/4461a-medium-duffle-bag--4461A.aspx)

It does not have wheels. It weighs 1.1kg and is the appropriate size to go in
the cabin. I travel almost exclusively with this bag as a carry on and don't
check luggage.

